# Anybody have any ideas a freakshow circus themed Halloween party?



## ghostryd (May 13, 2010)

This year my friend is having his annual Halloween party. He wanted to do it really big since it is the 10th year in a row. My wife and I help him out and we have been going back and forth since last Halloween for a theme. We were going to do a Phantom of the Opera theme, a Monsters Ball (lady ga ga) theme, or Freakshow Circus (my idea) which is probably the one we are going to do. He has 3 floors to the home plus a front and back yard. So if anyone has any ideas I'd be happy to hear a few. We were thinking psychics, flame throwers, clowns, etc for entertainment. Any more ideas would be very useful. 
Thanks


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 29, 2010)

Over here in the UK we have 'the circus of horrors' - a freak show/rock/acrobatics show etc - I've seen them loads - they're awesome...
have a look at their site, you may get some ideas from their gallery etc

Si


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh, great theme! A "haunted" fun house is a must - mirrors, spinning tunnel room, dot room, etc. How about an evil Ring Master (stilt walker would be cool!) and a dead trapeze artist for costumes? Popcorn balls coated with green candy melts. Lots of fitting ICP songs (if language isn't a problem).


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/90719-freak-show-display.html


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Go to the party boards, there are a lot of threads on circus/freak show parties


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Rent out a cotton candy machine, popcorn machine, and snow cone machine. They are easy to fine and rent. Then make sure you have some type of Zombie clown at each one serving your guest! Thats one thing that would help give that circus/carnival theme. Hope that helps and good luck and for God sakes POST PICS when its over*


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Get midgets dressed as evil clowns, then toss them


----------



## cpt chaos (Sep 14, 2009)

I did a circus theme two years ago. I had a few large tents filled with different props.
(Live animals- oddities - fun house - fortune tell, etc)

The big hit of the night was the Live Animal Tent. Had several fake animals in the tent and a cage with an actor in a gorilla costume. The cage had metal bars, metal chains and PVC tubes. The actor would rattle the cage making noise with the chains and then start to bend the pvc tubes/bars. Scared a lot of kids and parents.
Also did a popcorn maker with a head inside of it. It was an osculating fan with the blades pulled off. Put a mask on it. The head would osculate back and forth. 
I found the circus theme was the easiest and most successful Halloween haunt (to date) that I have put together 
The link below is to some of the pictures from that Halloween


http://www.hauntedchaos.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=3096131


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Since becoming a big fan of Carnivale, I have been thinking of doing a creepy carnival theme. I have had clowns before and such but to have everything themed to look like that show would be so fun. That is definately something I'm working on for another year. I have been gathering props and things and been taking hoop dancing so I can be a "sideshow".


----------



## Hauntings by Design (Jan 2, 2010)

Dont forget your pickeled punks, two headed animal of sorts, check out the Jim Rose Circus online these guys are good. Also as a main attraction steal a stick from the greatest, P.T. Barnum. "THE MAN EATING CHICKEN" (a six foot tall man eating a piece of chicken) and a sign that stated “To the Egress.” When the people followed the arrows to this exhibit, they found themselves in the alley.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CDEQsAQwAw

Check out these images.


----------



## halloweenfiend (Jul 2, 2010)

Rikki said:


> Oh, great theme! A "haunted" fun house is a must - mirrors, spinning tunnel room, dot room, etc. How about an evil Ring Master (stilt walker would be cool!) and a dead trapeze artist for costumes? Popcorn balls coated with green candy melts. Lots of fitting ICP songs (if language isn't a problem).


ICP would be a great inspiration for this kind of party. You could have wicked clowns walking around creeping up on people then throwing confetti at them and you could always spray faygo soda EVERYWHERE (im sure that's something you are just dying to do haha). 
Also what I would do is try to mix the dark dirty carnival feel with the evil colorful circus feel. Those two will mix well and make a killer party. Good luck


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

cpt chaos said:


> I did a circus theme two years ago. I had a few large tents filled with different props.
> (Live animals- oddities - fun house - fortune tell, etc)
> 
> The big hit of the night was the Live Animal Tent. Had several fake animals in the tent and a cage with an actor in a gorilla costume. The cage had metal bars, metal chains and PVC tubes. The actor would rattle the cage making noise with the chains and then start to bend the pvc tubes/bars. Scared a lot of kids and parents.
> ...


Impressive link


----------

